# Downtime Winter Fly-Tying



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So with a little bit of down time this winter I have been hitting the vise and tying some flies. Here's what I have so far, thought I'de share.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Hot dang. You have been going at it like a mad man. Looks like you have doubled up since you showed me them last. Some beautiful work you have done.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

_(O)_ Wow, those are some nice looking flys!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> _(O)_ Wow, those are some nice looking flys!


+1, I likey. I think I will hit the lower provo tomorrow on my lunch break. Can't wait for soft water so I can use the new pontoon the wife got me for Christmas. Thanks for bringing on the fever.


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Nicely done! A very good way to spend some down time. I have some work to do as well:


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you happen to sell flies at all?


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Great Job now that's a worthwile winter.!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

MAN your boxes are WAY to neat...lol Nice job. I have one full box dedicated to Chironomids, you do much of that?


----------

